# помогите с формами сущ. и глаголов. (интересная фраза!)



## elusive

Перевожу такую строку: "Я думала, что он такой же смелый и сумасшедший, как и я. Но нет. И я даже не удивлена, потому что обычно так всегда и бывает"

Просьба мужское население не воспринимать ничего на свой счет, этот текст написан отнюдь не из феминизма, а имеет сугубо художественную ценность =)

Вот что у меня пока получилось:
Myslela jsem, že on je takový odvážný a šílený jako já. 
Ale ne. 
Nejsem ani překvapena, protože obvykle se vyskytuje.

Сомневаюсь в правильности "on je takový odvážný a šílený jako já" и "obvykle se vyskytuje". Что скажете? Передают ли эти фразы полностью смысл, который заложен в русском варианте?


----------



## Apollodoros

Appologies for reply in English. I understand and read Russian but I don't speak or write it 
I would try to translate it to Czech as follows also with some alternatives. (Hope it's not full of Slovakisms) 

 "Я думала, что он такой же смелый и сумасшедший, как и я. Но нет. И я даже не удивлена, потому что обычно так всегда и бывает"

*Myslela jsem, že on je takový odvážný/smělý a bláznivý/ztřeštěný jako já. Ale ne/není. A nejsem ani překvapena, protože tomu obvykle tak (vždy) bývá.*


----------



## elusive

English is ok )) 

Now there are several words with the same translation: *bláznivý**, ztřeštěný and *šílený. I don't feel semantic difference, but I need the word that can be used in good meaning. So the person is crazy not because he is in the hospital with mental desease, but because he can afford himself very brave and irrational but really cool things. For example to ride to your beloved in the middle of the night as a surprise (stupid example but I hope you got it). 

As for the second part - it could be for example "*protože tomu obvykle tak vždy bývá*" or in another way?


----------



## Apollodoros

Hello, as for the 'crazy' word - I think the word *ztřeštěný *is what you are looking for as it usually does not express any mental illness involved, whereas *bláznivý *and *šílený *often refer to persons with some kind of a mental condition. Although even these can be used metaphorically in similar sense e. g. 'šíleně ji miluji'.

For the second part, it could be "*protože tomu obvykle tak vždy bývá*" although for me the word *vždy *is somewhat redundant and even in logical disagreement with *obvykle *as both describe frequency and each of them means something else. (I feel obvykle like let's say 90% of cases and vždy means 100%, so with a combined statement I am a bit unsure how many times this actually occurs, although obvykle feels stronger in the expression so I'd go by that if I needed to . So despite the original Russian version containing both обычно and всегда, I would probably prefer just simple: "*protože tomu obvykle tak bývá*".


----------



## bibax

Bláznivý, ztřeštěný are good, šílený not. Other possibilities: střelený, (po)trhlý.

My translation:
_"Myslela jsem, že je zrovna tak odvážný a ztřeštěný jako já. Ale ne, není. A nejsem dokonce ani překvapena, protože tomu tak obvykle bývá."_


----------



## elusive

Apollodoros said:


> Although even these can be used metaphorically in similar sense e. g. 'šíleně ji miluji'.



Yes, and I met this application of the word in Czech: smth like "šíleně po tebe" (but could be another endings, i don't remember), which means "I am crazy about you" (i think so). But now I have doubts concerning šíleně)



Apollodoros said:


> I feel obvykle like let's say 90% of cases and vždy means 100%, so with a combined statement I am a bit unsure how many times this actually occurs, although obvykle feels stronger in the expression so I'd go by that if I needed to



Yup, good explanation with percents ))



bibax said:


> My translation:
> "Myslela jsem, že je zrovna tak odvážný a ztřeštěný jako já. Ale ne, není. A nejsem dokonce ani překvapena, protože tomu tak obvykle bývá."



I am amazed how human translation looks better than google translation! =)
I only thought to add "on" despite pronouns not commonly used in Czech. To emphasize that it was exactly He.


----------



## bibax

забыла перевести: *такой же* = *zrovna/stejně* tak/takový;

("šíleně po tebe", "šílím po tobě")


----------

